# Dare to Be Nails â€“ Tropical Inspired - (August 9 â€“ August 23)



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 9, 2011)

[SIZE=13.5pt]It's Time for a New Theme! [/SIZE]






 Chosen by Jeanarick - winner of the _*Dare To Be Nails Challenge - Fireworks*_





*Remember!*

If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then *PM**https://www.makeuptalk.com/user/ox0xbarbiex0xo me with your choice of theme* should you win the challenge. If you do not PM me with your choice, your entry will *not* be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget. 





[SIZE=10.5pt]Entry deadline for Dare to Be Challenges will be at 6pm Central Time on the last day of the challenge. (2 weeks time) Please have your entry posted and [/SIZE][SIZE=19.5pt]PM[/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt] sent to me, prior to this date/time.  [/SIZE]



Thank You! XO

[SIZE=13.5pt]Here are some inspirational pictures, but feel free to add your own to this thread:[/SIZE]



























I hope to see a lot of entries!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 9, 2011)

Love the inspirational pics Barbie!!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 9, 2011)

Prettyyyyyyy


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 9, 2011)

Seriously, those pictures are awesome.

I don't know if I could ever do molds tho - I keep picturing them getting caught on things or chipping off because of my massive man handling of stuff! LOL!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 9, 2011)

Oooh I love this theme!  I love tropical stuff


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I may have some tropically molds, but yes, they DO get stuck on everything.  I did a small, simple lace pattern once and washing my hair in the shower was a nightmare!  lol  However, the lace was WELL adhered to my nails.  It took forever to get off, even though they were put on over top of polish. 

I'm hoping I have time to get creative for this one...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously, those pictures are awesome.
> 
> I don't know if I could ever do molds tho - I keep picturing them getting caught on things or chipping off because of my massive man handling of stuff! LOL!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 9, 2011)

would a thick coating of acrylic gel(or whatever it is) work?  Whenever I wear nail things that stck out and get caught on stuff I would glop on the topcoat so that it was almost as thick as a gel and it stopped everything from catching.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 9, 2011)

It might wind up being a little thick, but if you were doing a shallow design, like the lace, it might be liveable.  On the lace, I did try to glop on the top coat, but it didn't help that much.  There's got to be SOME way to stop them from catching.


----------



## Lauren Ball (Aug 11, 2011)

I decided to give tropical nails a try.  I used my aquarella nail polish which is great since it is water based and does not smell one bit.  I had fun painting blue waves over my metallic apple cider .


----------



## candyd123 (Aug 11, 2011)

Love the tropical touch ~ I live in the Tropics!  These look fun!


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 11, 2011)

Lauren, they turned out SO GOOD!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 12, 2011)

Those waves are awesome!  I'm about to start working on my entry... not exactly sure what I want to do though!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

Love the waves Lauren!  makes me want to go to the beach!


----------



## NailArtFanatic (Aug 14, 2011)

I Love Tropical Nails. They are so pretty. The Pictures are awesome


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 15, 2011)

This is not an entry.  I just wanted to do one too!!!  It was driving me nuts not to do a tropical theme so I had to try it!!.





Products used:

Sally Hansen XTreme Wear Polishes - Sun Kissed, Mellow Yellow and Twisted Pink

Bundle Monster Plates

Konad Stamper


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 15, 2011)

!! Loving these!!!!


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie :0)  They sure brightened my day!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 15, 2011)

they make me feel all warm and cozy hehe.  I like how you just did the tip too   did you use tape for that?


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww...crap, now you tell me!! Tape, yes that would have made it pretty easy.  Did I take the easy route?? Well..no.  I had to do it the hard way trying to line that damn stamp up and keep it staight while rocking it across my nail.  Now she tells me there's an easy way!!  Where were you yesterday when I was painting my nails????  hehehehehehehehe


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 15, 2011)

what!  I can't believe you didn't use something haha that edge is perfect


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, in all fairness, it's the edge of the design which is pretty straight.  I just had to try and keep it lined up going across my nail so it wasn't crooked.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't do tips to save my life lol  they are always on an angle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 20, 2011)

Jeannine, why isn't yours an entry?!  It's cute!


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 20, 2011)

> Jeannine, why isn't yours an entry?!  It's cute!


 I didn't think I could enter because I picked the theme. If I can enter, then that's my entry!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 21, 2011)

That is sooo cute!  I wish I could do nails!


----------



## M1sty (Aug 22, 2011)

*




I Iikes My type of creativity.*


----------



## P.I.T.A (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello!! Here is my FIRST EVER attempt at an entry. I painted my nails earlier today, before coming across this D2B. I called it Tropica Night Skies because for whatever reason, it reminded me of my husband and I's trip to Hawaii and went on a night hike to get to a Luau. I used Savina nail color in a deep dark blue (it's not black), and topped off with NYC Starry Silver Glitter. GO ME!!


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Pita, I love it!  It really does look like a starry sky.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 22, 2011)

Great job, ladies!

And yes, Jeannine - you can enter all the DTBs!  If you win every single one, you can still enter!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  PM me your new theme choice!


----------

